# New Pensar from Berea



## Drcal (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone turned one of these: the Pensar from Berea?   They just came out from Berea. I just ordered some kits.  They look very attractive.

Just wondered if anyone knew anything about them. 

Carmen


----------



## Lenny (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like a new twist on the Sierra Elegant Beauty. 
I'm not sure if I like it better or not, but I'm sure some will.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, if you've been wondering what to do with all the little blank cutoffs that's been accumulating in your shop that might be the kit for you.
I do like the textured finish, but when I'm buying kits now I'm starting to prefer those that give me more room to show my work.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a feeling this hardware was designed to REPLACE the Sierra Elegant Beauty. If you've noticed, Berea has raised the retail price of the EB from $11 to $21.

This price increase takes the Elegant Beauty right off the shelf in this pen shop. It was decent hardware and a good Sierra "change up" AT $9-$10. At the new price it's a non-starter for us. When our "old price" EBs are gone, we won't be making more.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't care for it, but some styles grow on me over time.  

I don't care for the two tube design at all.  One of the nice things about sierras is the singe tube to cut, drill, square, turn etc.  

I'm doing more and more aeros and less sierras.  The CSUSA aero is such a nice kit in this broad category.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 30, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I don't care for it, but some styles grow on me over time.
> 
> I don't care for the two tube design at all.  One of the nice things about sierras is the singe tube to cut, drill, square, turn etc.
> 
> I'm doing more and more aeros and less sierras.  The CSUSA aero is such a nice kit in this broad category.



By far, the best thing about the Sierra styles is its single tube design. They killed that, and didn't improve the look in the process.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't make single tube BPs too much but really do not like the design on this one.  Of course there are lots of things I look at and think are hideous that someone always wants.


----------



## juteck (Aug 30, 2013)

Reading the assembly instructions, it says you can be creative with a Sierra tube and cut it, placing the center band wherever you want for that design opportunity.   Or, leave it off completely with a Sierra tube cut to fit this kit if needed.   That make this a more like a single tube Sierra with textured finial.   It's also a finial twist instead of nib twist, more like the aero. 

 I ordered one the other day after seeing it advertised in Woodturning Design magazine, and it should be here today.  Only problem is I won't be here to turn it - long weekend beach trip!    Next week I'll get to it, and write up a small review if no one else beats me to it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 30, 2013)

juteck said:


> Reading the assembly instructions, it says you can be creative with a Sierra tube and cut it, placing the center band wherever you want for that design opportunity.   Or, leave it off completely with a Sierra tube cut to fit this kit if needed.   That make this a more like a single tube Sierra with textured finial.   It's also a finial twist instead of nib twist, more like the aero.
> 
> I ordered one the other day after seeing it advertised in Woodturning Design magazine, and it should be here today.  Only problem is I won't be here to turn it - long weekend beach trip!    Next week I'll get to it, and write up a small review if no one else beats me to it.



I would be interested in hearing your thoughts.  That is good to hear that you can leave the tube alone if you like.


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 30, 2013)

As designed with two tubes, that is one ugly pen.  Made with a single tube, I'm still not a big fan.  However, if one was looking for a manlier alternative to the EB, that might be it.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 30, 2013)

Cap finial and nib section i like, but the center band is not for me it doesn't  look right, i would put that band in front of the clip,the clip also needs an up date.
Did anyone look at the New Nevus!! Ballpoint it will make a few nerve'is with 4 drill bits


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 30, 2013)

johncrane said:


> Cap finial and nib section i like, but the center band is not for me it doesn't  look right, i would put that band in front of the clip,the clip also needs an up date.
> Did anyone look at the New Nevus!! Ballpoint it will make a few nerve'is with 4 drill bits



A few of the Nevus should be in my mailbox later today.  I'm looking forward to playing with them.  The examples that Berea shows on their website aren't that exciting to me, but it looks like there is no limit to what might be done with the parts and some imagination.

Ed


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 30, 2013)

The Nevus is interesting in several ways:

*  Sophisticated kit
*  Four drill bits
*  All kinds of design options for the finial
*  Dictionary defines 'nevus' as:

any congenital growth or pigmented blemish on the skin; birthmark or mole


----------



## juteck (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't get to it the components until now, and hope to turn this weekend. Here's a quick pic of the components included - this is the gunmetal finish.

The short brass tubes are the same length, each approximately 0.958". The center coupler has an exposed width of 0.153". The total length, assembled will be 2.069". For reference, a Wall Street II (Sierra) tube is 2.210". It uses Sierra bushings, so diameters will be the same in comparison.

I'll put together some more details when I finish turning.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ed at Exotics also ,has them in stock.
_____________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## edstreet (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like they kept most of the design flaws from the sierra.


----------



## joefrog (Sep 21, 2013)

TWO tubes?  Really?  I'm going to have to find the page now to see what the final looks like.  You bunch of lazy bums won't post a link!


----------



## joefrog (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure on that one, now that I've seen it.  

Here's the link:
PENSAR™ BALLPOINT PEN GUN METAL Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2013)

You can see a pic of one I made, if you like:
here


----------



## Bigj51 (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't like the two tube design with that center band so I ordered extra sierra tubes and cut them down to the proper length.


----------



## turn4fun (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't like the looks of the 2 tubes and the center band either.  Seems like Berea might want to supply a single brass tube of the correct length with the kit.  That would give you an option of making it either way.  Most people who have commented so far don't seem to like the looks of the pen.  A lot of those centerpieces might end up  getting thrown out.  However the finial twist might be a good idea.. Larry


----------



## monark88 (Oct 4, 2013)

The unneeded center band breaks up the flow of the streamline look of the pen. I've turned many Elegant Sierras and still prefer PSI's Majestic Squire at current comparable prices for the kits.

With some changes to the blank/s it sill probably be an OK addition. Such as using a single blank and pitching the center band.

Russ


----------

